# CPC driver training



## happybonzo (Mar 19, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about this for people who drive over 3.5T motorhomes? (from SBMCC)

Quote "
It says that they will be undertaking research through MORI to gain a "fuller picture" of the people affected by Driver CPC including those "who are driving category C1 vehicles [between 3.5 and 7.5 tonnes] who passed a car test before 1997". There are plans to raise the standard of all drivers "not only those who will be driving professionally".

It invites questions to the Implementation Team by email drivercpc@dsa.gov.uk or by telephone 0115 901 5952. End Quote


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 19, 2007)

happybonzo said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything about this for people who drive over 3.5T motorhomes? (from SBMCC)
> 
> Quote "
> It says that they will be undertaking research through MORI to gain a "fuller picture" of the people affected by Driver CPC including those "who are driving category C1 vehicles [between 3.5 and 7.5 tonnes] who passed a car test before 1997". There are plans to raise the standard of all drivers "not only those who will be driving professionally".
> ...



I used to drive Class1 HGV (LGV as it is now called) but not heard about it mate.


----------



## Boppintone (Mar 19, 2007)

happybonzo said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything about this for people who drive over 3.5T motorhomes? (from SBMCC)
> 
> Quote "
> It says that they will be undertaking research through MORI to gain a "fuller picture" of the people affected by Driver CPC including those "who are driving category C1 vehicles [between 3.5 and 7.5 tonnes] who passed a car test before 1997". There are plans to raise the standard of all drivers "not only those who will be driving professionally".
> ...



CPC or Certificate of profesional Competance is only needed when the vehicle needs an Operators licence, which is only needed when the vehicle is a comercial vehicle used for hire and reward carrying goods, therefore Motorhome drivers are not going to need this. Unless of course some idiot at the Dept of Transport has had another brainwave for extracting more sheckels out of us.
Tony


----------



## virgil (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone know how the law affects some of the lads that race with us as some of them use coaches converted into MHs and carry their race car in the rear of the vehicle?


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Anyone know how the law affects some of the lads that race with us as some of them use coaches converted into MHs and carry their race car in the rear of the vehicle?


you can drive a double decker virgil as long as its not got over 16 seats but only if you passed your test before a certain date confusing eh!!.iv got my hgv1 & coach licence but its very confusing these days...but anything over 16 seats requires a licence sam


----------



## virgil (Mar 19, 2007)

Its converted into a MH and carries a vehicle in the rear, there are no seats as such!


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Its converted into a MH and carries a vehicle in the rear, there are no seats as such!


so as long as they have passed their car test before a certain date thats ok....mad eh,cause if you put 16 seats in it,its a very different story you will need a pcv,they have brought all sorts of rules in its hard to keep up,now people have to do a sort of test to drive a 7.5 tonner,you used to be able to drive them on a car licence...well you still can as long as you passed your test before a certain date.....its mad i think.....


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> I hold both Uk & International CPC qualifications for Transport Management, however I have heard rumblings about a CPC for Commercial Drivers. I have been told that it is coming in but I have not bothered to check as I do not intend to be Truck driving much longer.
> Maybe Sam's Dave can tell us more?
> Unless grandfather rights are given to existing drivers, this proposal will cost the industry / drivers millions as lots of down time or agency fee's while the drivers ate training.
> ...


its not coming in for a while prob next year,iv just been on the phone to dave....he's not overly clued up on it yet...
drivers hours are a nightmare we've had many a discussion when i was on the coaches as these are slighly different rules than hgv hours phew its hard work trying to keep up with it all.........well i dont really have to worry about that anymore though


----------



## virgil (Mar 19, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> so as long as they have passed their car test before a certain date thats ok....mad eh)



I have just looked into it and found the following with regard to coaches with vehicles carries in the rear...

"To drive a coach conversion in the UK you need to know what the gross vehicle weight is. Up to 7.5 tonne you can drive on a car licence if you passed in 1996 or earlier. Over that weight and you can only drive on a car licence if it is ONLY a motorhome. The minute you put a car in the back it becomes a private HGV and you need a class C (HGV2) licence to drive. If you put a trailer on the back of a 7.5 tonner it can only weigh up to 750kg unless you have a class C+E (HGV1) licence. If you want to put a trailer on a coach weighing over 7.5 tonne you definitely need a class C+E."

So to carry a coach with a vehicle in the rear needs a Class C (HGV2) license!


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I have just looked into it and found the following with regard to coaches with vehicles carries in the rear...
> 
> "To drive a coach conversion in the UK you need to know what the gross vehicle weight is. Up to 7.5 tonne you can drive on a car licence if you passed in 1996 or earlier. Over that weight and you can only drive on a car licence if it is ONLY a motorhome. The minute you put a car in the back it becomes a private HGV and you need a class C (HGV2) licence to drive. If you put a trailer on the back of a 7.5 tonner it can only weigh up to 750kg unless you have a class C+E (HGV1) licence. If you want to put a trailer on a coach weighing over 7.5 tonne you definitely need a class C+E."
> 
> So to carry a coach with a vehicle in the rear needs a Class C (HGV2) license!


so i was half right   he he told you it was complicated  
its a wonder people know what to drive on what licence.....but at the end of the day its the drivers responsibility to know eh!!.....


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 19, 2007)

The gist of what I have been told is that it is going to be extended to people who have a Motorhome over 3.5T and under 7.5T The people who may well be driving them having had a licence prior to 19?? which gives that entitlement but this is not going to exempt them from CPC

I am not defending the idea but it's pretty crazy that some Oink can go and buy a large Seppo RV and all he's driven until then was a Mondeo.


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> The driving hour regulations are to be different for night time driving.


thats good as i drove as 2nd driver on the coaches to barcelona once,it took almost 24hrs we were over our hours and i never slept all the way,i can see why coach drivers have accidents,and no disrespect to hgv drivers but you cant just pull up in a coach and say right im having 8 hours (or whatever it is now?) off ,could you imagine the passengers ha ha


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> The driving hour regulations are to be different for night time driving.


just come across this site

http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/drivers_hours.html


----------



## virgil (Mar 19, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> so i was half right



Or ½ wrong, Pessimist/optimist?


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Yes Sam, I have just been looking on the net. Lots of info is available on several sites!


im back bl***Y hell its cold out there tonight,thats tightened my bum cheeks up he he he


----------



## virgil (Mar 19, 2007)

You want to bottle that up then Samm as it would be worth a fortune to all those more robust ladies (and gents)


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> You want to bottle that up then Samm as it would be worth a fortune to all those more robust ladies (and gents)


he he he he maybe i could hmmm  
and im an optimest by the way


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 19, 2007)

Haven't heard anything on "grandfather's rights" on this one.
I have posted this to a few other Forums but the only ones I'll get any sense from will be SBMCC, CWs mob and Wild Camping. I'm afraid the others will just post conjectures.


----------



## Nosha (Mar 20, 2007)

*Cpc*

Only just stumbled across this thread, I'll ask in the DSA office when I'm next in the office.
As for Grandad rights, we had a very similar thing running a few years ago when I was in the American Motorhome Club. Members starting buying bigger and heavier RV's, then someone said you need an HGV as they are over 7.5t... well that opened a can of worms, when is it a motorhome and when is it an HGV? And is my insurance valid if they say I'm driving a vehicle I don't hold a licence for? Well in the end the DVLA said "You need a class 3 to drive ANYTHING over 7.5t no matter what you want to call it, and we don't care how long you've been driving it!" There were some cheap RV's in the club mag for a month or two! A few 'specialists' also came out of the woodwork who would down rate some of those that were just over 7.5t, but then you had a 30ft RV that couldn't carry more than a can of beans as it was overloaded!


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote "the only ones I'll get any sense from will be SBMCC, CWs mob and Wild Camping. I'm afraid the others will just post conjectures." end quote

Told you so - LOL - Always go and talk to the people who are doing the job and, providing you're polite, you will be given a sensible answer.
Let's see what Nosha turns up


----------



## Nosha (Mar 21, 2007)

*CPC & HGV info for Virgil and others*

The info from a chap in the DSA office today said "CPC is coming in for HGV licence holders from 2009".

So there's plenty of time to swot up... or worry about it - which ever is your want!

As for Virgils Coach, ANY vehicle that has a gross weight of over 7.5t will require an HGV licence to drive it (unless it has more than 9 seats in which case it needs a PSV) The fact that you will  only be carrying your own vehicle and not using it 'For hire or reward' only changes the road fund tax liability. E.G. Owners of Large American motorhomes (+ 7.5t) need a class 3 licence to drive them. 

Hope that helps... if not come back to me.


----------



## virgil (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers Nosha (I think?)!


----------



## virgil (Mar 21, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hi Nosha,
> I thought Class 1, 2 or 3 had gone & replaced by C for a ridged & E for a trailer. ?



Should that be rigid Graham? (Not taking the Michael, honestly!)


----------



## Nosha (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep you're right Graham, I was keeping it simple for the likes of Virgil!! Sorry Virgil only joking.
But most people still think of Clas A, B & C... just like most people still have a 'log book' for their car even though it was replaced with a V5 about a hundred years ago!!


----------



## virgil (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll have you all know that I'm not ½ the idiot I think you are!


----------



## Nosha (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, I'm not a complete idiot either... there are bits of me that's missing!!


----------



## virgil (Mar 21, 2007)

Nosha said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm not a complete idiot either... there are bits of me that's missing!!



Very good Nosha!


----------



## guest (Mar 21, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hi Nosha,
> I thought Class 1, 2 or 3 had gone & replaced by C for a ridged & E for a trailer. ?
> In other words any rigid HGV over 7.5 ton is class C and if U have a trailer or driving an artic it is class C + E !


yes correct graham a rigid wagon is C & an artic licence is C+E graham,hgv 1 + 2 dont exist as such anymore


----------



## guest (Mar 21, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Just clarification for the guys & gals that don't know
> Thanks Sam


its so complicated as they change rules and what you can drive on what licence soooooo much,
like this for a start...i love starting a debate  
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_4022619


----------



## guest (Mar 21, 2007)

gotta end it now.......look here if any1 is confused,all answers on this web page,no arguments its all here guys n gals  
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/index.htm


----------



## guest (Mar 21, 2007)

this one is all about motorhomes
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_10037875


----------



## guest (Mar 21, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Thanks Sam,
> but I think that the thread was originally about the new driver cpc
> However this will tell the guys & gals what they can drive


so why is every1 debating then?? ha ha ha ha  just read the link guys........


----------

